# Failing Letters



## DVINNY

I know that nobody likes to admit failing, etc. but the last couple of result periods we got several members to post their diagnostic sheets for each discipline and we could fairly well estimate what the cut score was.

If you can scan your diagnostic and post it on this thread, we can help decipher the exam. Or just type it in.

The more the better to help figure it out too. You can research the past exams and see how we have done this.

It may not be helpful to anyone, but I know that most all wonder.


----------



## NCcarguy

HEY....this is the first time in the last 4 exams that I wouldn't be able to contribute to this topic!!!! although we know why. :waitwall:


----------



## HVACguy

I guess nobody failed this year.


----------



## Caz Rad

What diagnostic sheet? I didn't get one this time around!!!! :dunno: 

Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## PEPG

HVACguy said:


> I guess nobody failed this year.


After the disappointment and dispair wears off a little, people will begin to post them. I hope I don't have to. We'll see.

POST EM IF YA GOT EM :screwloose:


----------



## Farmboy491

I saw my co-workers diagnostic sheet. He scored overall of 64%. Works out to like 6 problems from a 70%. What a bummer. Luckily, my letter came with only one sheet in it with the words "pleased to advise" strung together.


----------



## darked

DVINNY said:


> I know that nobody likes to admit failing, etc. but the last couple of result periods we got several members to post their diagnostic sheets for each discipline and we could fairly well estimate what the cut score was.
> If you can scan your diagnostic and post it on this thread, we can help decipher the exam. Or just type it in.
> 
> The more the better to help figure it out too. You can research the past exams and see how we have done this.
> 
> It may not be helpful to anyone, but I know that most all wonder.



How the heck did I FAIL???? I took the Civil with Env in my depth. My diagnostics show the following:

*Bredth*:

Env - 88%

Geo - 63%

Str - 63%

Trans - 0%

WR - 75%

Depth:

WW - 78%

bIOLOGY - 86%

Solid Wastes - 80%

GW - 60%

Geo - 100%

WR - 80%

Unless everyine else did the transpo questiosn real well i'm not sure what went wrong here??!! Anybody with any insights?


----------



## Hockeyfan960

darked said:


> How the heck did I FAIL???? I took the Civil with Env in my depth. My diagnostics show the following:*Bredth*:
> 
> Env - 88% - 7 correct
> 
> Geo - 63% - 5 correct
> 
> Str - 63% - 5 correct
> 
> Trans - 0% - 0 correct
> 
> WR - 75% - 6 correct
> 
> Equals = 23 correct
> 
> Depth:
> 
> WW - 78%
> 
> bIOLOGY - 86%
> 
> Solid Wastes - 80%
> 
> GW - 60%
> 
> Geo - 100%
> 
> WR - 80%


Taking the percentages of correct per section gives you 79% of the 40 afternoon questions correct which works out to 31 correct.

23+31 = 54 out of 80....which is close.....but then you have to factor in the black magic....so who knows...but you were really close...I know that doesn't help...I went down the same way last year....still in the hope mode for the April results.....but not holding my breath....


----------



## darked

Thanks hfan! Doesn't ease the blow but still heplful to put numbers on the hurt! Right now i'm thinking maybe have NCEES rescore the test and hope they missed on some scoring. Wishful thinking but thats all I got for now. Good luck to you and hope you crack it this time!


----------



## benbo

Thos are failing scores???? I am electrical, but I can't believe I did better than that, and I passed. I'm sure I didn't do that good in the afternoon. There is no way. What a drag.


----------



## Ryzig

Texas gives out scores for everyone (no diagnostics if you pass). I passed Mechanical with machine design depth with a 79. Don't know if it helps or not, but thought I'd offer it up as a data point.


----------



## vongwv

Maybe this has been addressed somewhere else, but are the diagnostic reports based out of all 80 questions? I have heard that sometimes they throw out some questions due to various reasons, so in reality the test is really of out 78 or something similiar.


----------



## DVINNY

very true vongwv. Sometimes it may be based on less than 80.


----------



## DVINNY

darked, I don't even know what to say on that one. Those are some scores to be failing. geesh.

Env - 88% 7/8

Geo - 63% 5/8

Str - 63% 5/8

Trans - 0% 0/8

WR - 75% 6/8

Depth:

WW - 78%7/9

bIOLOGY - 86%6/7

Solid Wastes - 80% 4/5

GW - 60% 3/5

Geo - 100% 4/4

WR - 80% 8/10

Total of 55/80, I have no idea how you failed with that.


----------



## Road Guy

the 23 in the AM is probably what hurts, probably 1 or 2 transpo questions would have put you over the top.

sucks man sorry to read about that.


----------



## vongwv

I agree with your opinion, it would seem to make the most sense. Otherwise it possibly wouldn't be as accurate of feedback as it could be.


----------



## Road Guy

_A passing score on an NCEES exam is the number of correct answers or points required to indicate a knowledge level necessary to meet a minimum performance standard for a discipline. _

:dunno: :goat: :whipping: :signs051: :asthanos: lusone: :smileyballs: :16: :15:


----------



## gatormech_e

ummmm, if darked's scores are also failing ones, no way am i posting my diagnostic results.  i must have really tanked it.

i get to try again in October...sigh....

:sucks:


----------



## pucci

DVINNY Here are my results (I have a feeling I missed it by 1 question) for a diagnostic review. Any thoughts.

Bredth:

Env - 100%

Geo - 50%

Str - 63%

Trans - 500%

WR - 763%

Depth:

WW - 67%

bIOLOGY - 57%

Solid Wastes - 80%

GW - 80%

Geo - 100%

WR - 70%

I guess there is always next time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Reheck that trans percentage...


----------



## pucci

pucci said:


> DVINNY Here are my results (I have a feeling I missed it by 1 question) for a diagnostic review. Any thoughts.
> Bredth:
> 
> Env - 100%
> 
> Geo - 50%
> 
> Str - 63%
> 
> Trans - 50%
> 
> WR - 763%
> 
> Depth:
> 
> WW - 67%
> 
> bIOLOGY - 57%
> 
> Solid Wastes - 80%
> 
> GW - 80%
> 
> Geo - 100%
> 
> WR - 70%
> 
> I guess there is always next time.


----------



## NCcarguy

To those that did fail.....there IS a next time!!! You just weren't prepared enough, trust me, Now with DV passing, I'm becoming the poster boy for re-taking the exam. I'll be taking it for the 4th time in October! IT's NOT a big deal to not pass, just take a few days off to let your system settle down, then FOCUS on the things that you didn't do well.

Darked....looks like some transportation help is what you need, feel free to email me with any questions you might have, and I'll be happy to help you get that behind you!!!!


----------



## Guest

darked said:


> How the heck did I FAIL???? I took the Civil with Env in my depth. Anybody with any insights?


A number of opinions have been expressed as to why your score isn't passing, but one opinion has not been offered.

Many people look for a so-called cut score when thinking about grades. I don't know if any of us really know if there is a true cut score in the sense of 50/80 = ASSED2:

I took and failed the Civil/Env Depth section three times. Twice I failed with a 69 and a third time was just the big :Failed: without any score. My score calculated for the 2nd time I took the exam was 54/80, but I had two moderate scores in the morning and one low score in the afternoon.

This is SOLELY my opinion:

I believe that there isn't one 'true' cut score. I think the exam equating process also considers how well you did in each of the sub-topic areas relative to one another when providing a final score. So, in other words, there must be a MINIMUM ratio for scores between sub-topics. :2cents:

I don't know if that helps any to soften the blow, but what I will say is that a few low hanging fruit items for the Transportation section would score you a PASS easily 

JR


----------



## DVINNY

> DVINNY Here are my results (I have a feeling I missed it by 1 question) for a diagnostic review. Any thoughts.
> Breadth:
> 
> Env - 100%
> 
> Geo - 50%
> 
> Str - 63%
> 
> Trans - 50%
> 
> WR - 63%
> 
> Depth:
> 
> WW - 67%
> 
> bIOLOGY - 57%
> 
> Solid Wastes - 80%
> 
> GW - 80%
> 
> Geo - 100%
> 
> WR - 70%
> 
> I guess there is always next time.


Breadth:

Env - 100% 8/8

Geo - 50% 4/8

Str - 63% 5/8

Trans - 50% 4/8

WR - 63% 5/8

Depth:

WW - 67%6/9

bIOLOGY - 57%4/7

Solid Wastes - 80% 4/5

GW - 80% 4/5

Geo - 100% 4/4

WR - 70% 7/10

Gives a 55


----------



## eta506

Ok, I will be brave and submit my results. Let me know what you make of this. I took the Electrical Power PE exam in Minnesota. Please help me interpret this.

Well, I tried to post my score sheet that I scanned but this message board wont let me upload it. So, I will type it out here:

Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 100%

Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 100%

Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%

Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%

Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 50%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 33%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%

Controls and Communications Systems 67%

Power - Transmission and Distribution 60%

Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 100%

General Power - Measure, Instrument and Statistics 50%

General Power - Special Applications 100%

General Power - Codes, Standards, and Special Appls 67%

Circuit Analysis - Analysis 33%

Circuit Analysis - Devices and Power Electronic Circuits 67%

Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields adn Applications 50%

Rotating Machines 71%

Electromagnetic Devices 25%

Transmission and Distrib - System Analysis 33%

Transmission and Distrib - Power System Performance 50%

Transmission and Distrib - Protection 25%

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## grover

eta506 said:


> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 33%Circuit Analysis - Analysis 33% (1/3)
> 
> Electromagnetic Devices 25% (1/4)
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - System Analysis 33% (1/3)
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Power System Performance 50% (1/2 or 2/4)
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Protection 25% (1/4)


Nick, looks like you nailed a bunch of sections perfectly, that's good! I picked these out as it looks like these are statistically pretty close to guessing, and probably what cost you the test. Keep doing what you've been doing, and bone up some more on 3-phase circuit analysis and HV distribution and you've got it in October! There are a bunch of people in the electrical forum here who will be happy to help you study. Have hope!


----------



## pucci

DVINNY that is correct, afternoon water resources score was a 70 (I believe it is typically 25% of test so it would be a 7 out of 10).


----------



## DVINNY

^^ Pucci, I edited my posts above, looks like 56 was the cut score on the Civ-Env exam this time. Two 55's failed.


----------



## pucci

Thanks DVINNY. That is what I figured. Atleast I know I was close, but yet so very far away.

I look forward to January when I can let everyone know that I passed the October 2007 exam.


----------



## tuckerpants

after seeing the two diagnostics listed above, I'm pretty embarrassed.

I honestly thought I did great on the exam, and to my horror I did VERY

poorly. but here's my diagnostics anyway...took the Controls depth module:

Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50%

Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 33%

Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%

Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%

Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 100%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%

Controls and Communications Systems 50%

Power - Transmission and Distribution 20%

Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33%

General EE Knowledge - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 50%

General EE Knowledge - Interpret of Codes &amp; Standards 100%

General EE Knowledge - Computer Systems 0%

Electronics - Electrical Circuit Theory 25%

Electronics - Electric &amp; Magnetic Field Theory &amp; Applications 33%

Electronics - Components &amp; Circuits 29%

Control System Fundamentals 20%

Control System Design/Implementation 100%

Controls - Stability 25%

Communications &amp; Signal Processing 50%

Communications - Noise &amp; Interference 67%

Telecommunications 33%


----------



## eta506

grover said:


> Nick, looks like you nailed a bunch of sections perfectly, that's good! I picked these out as it looks like these are statistically pretty close to guessing, and probably what cost you the test. Keep doing what you've been doing, and bone up some more on 3-phase circuit analysis and HV distribution and you've got it in October! There are a bunch of people in the electrical forum here who will be happy to help you study. Have hope!


Thanks for the help. Now, can anyone recommend some good books that will prepare me for the 3 phase circuit analysis and HV transmission and distribution? Also, I need more references and study material for 3 phase power systems in General. I don't have much on Load flow analysis, or per unit analysis, or much else related. I used the "the other board" EERM to study and that was my primary reference in the test along with the NEC.

Thanks for the help. Also, is there another thread I could post this type of question in where I could get some help. I am new to these boards.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## grover

eta506 said:


> Thanks for the help. Now, can anyone recommend some good books that will prepare me for the 3 phase circuit analysis and HV transmission and distribution? Also, I need more references and study material for 3 phase power systems in General. I don't have much on Load flow analysis, or per unit analysis, or much else related. I used the "the other board" EERM to study and that was my primary reference in the test along with the NEC.
> Thanks for the help. Also, is there another thread I could post this type of question in where I could get some help. I am new to these boards.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


I used EERM as my primary reference, too- concensus is that it's great for the morning, but a bit thin for the afternoon. Check out the Electrical PE Prep forum here, I think it's exactly what you're looking for: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=4


----------



## benbo

Tucker-

It is almost impossible to predict what they will ask in communication and transmission. For these the best you can do it study basic Fourier series, etc., and bring references on communications, transmissions and antennas and hope you can find the equations. I used my school textbooks and Schaums outlines.

Electronics and controls are different. You can ace these and improve your chances. There is only so much of the basics to learn. Work plenty of problems, learn the tricks for circuit analysis and learn how all the basic semiconductor devices work and you'll ace it next time.

Practice nodal analysis and the rules for op amps. try some filter problems to practice circuit analysis and transfer functions. You can get this stuff down.

Others may disagree but I think if you work problems you can have confidence in passing next time.

I took a review course (Cal State LA) and it helped me.

Good luck.


----------



## Brian

darked said:


> How the heck did I FAIL???? I took the Civil with Env in my depth. My diagnostics show the following:*Bredth*:
> 
> Env - 88%
> 
> Geo - 63%
> 
> Str - 63%
> 
> Trans - 0%
> 
> WR - 75%
> 
> Depth:
> 
> WW - 78%
> 
> bIOLOGY - 86%
> 
> Solid Wastes - 80%
> 
> GW - 60%
> 
> Geo - 100%
> 
> WR - 80%
> 
> Unless everyine else did the transpo questiosn real well i'm not sure what went wrong here??!! Anybody with any insights?


Aside from the TRANS in the morning, it seems like I performed in a similar fashion to you. One question, where did you lump the questions regarding comparison of one vegetable to another vegetable, and finding the benefit of that vegetable to other vegetable? Sorry for the cryptic sentence, if you remember the question, you might follow me better.

I distinctly recall a question, or two of that type in the PM of the Civil/Env. Unfortunately, it was not a subject that a truly studied for, since it was not one of the CORE subjects you have outlined above.

Brian


----------



## mudpuppy

eta506 said:


> Thanks for the help. Now, can anyone recommend some good books that will prepare me for the 3 phase circuit analysis and HV transmission and distribution? Also, I need more references and study material for 3 phase power systems in General. I don't have much on Load flow analysis, or per unit analysis, or much else related. I used the "the other board" EERM to study and that was my primary reference in the test along with the NEC.
> Thanks for the help. Also, is there another thread I could post this type of question in where I could get some help. I am new to these boards.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Nick, I think you're right on; from your diagnositc it looks like you need to work mainly on circuit analysis, both single phase/DC and three phase, including per-unit and symmetrical components. EERM is of very little help in these areas. I have already recommended this elsewhere on the board; it is my primary reference for transmission systems, and the book I was taught from in school: Power System Analysis and Design

Good work on the Rotating Machines area, btw. That's an important one for the Power depth.


----------



## JeffM

Failed

Environmental 75

Geotechnical 25

Structural 88

Transportation 75

Water Resources 50

Traffic Analysis 56

Transportation Planning and Construction 38

Geometric Design/Traffic Safety 78

Geotechncal 83

Water Resources 50

what's my score?


----------



## NCcarguy

you can do the morning easy

75 = 6 of 8

25 = 2 of 8

88 = 7 of 8

75 = 6 of 8

50 = 4 of 8

Morning total = 25

I'll let DVINNY do his magic to help with the afternoon....

You were close though, something I know all too well.

I'm just guessing from the score though that you know enough to pass the test, it looks to me like you MIGHT just be missing the FINE print under charts for the lookup type problems. I found that to be the case in the two subjects you did the worse on.



JeffM said:


> Failed
> Environmental 75
> 
> Geotechnical 25
> 
> Structural 88
> 
> Transportation 75
> 
> Water Resources 50
> 
> Traffic Analysis 56
> 
> Transportation Planning and Construction 38
> 
> Geometric Design/Traffic Safety 78
> 
> Geotechncal 83
> 
> Water Resources 50
> 
> what's my score?


----------



## JeffM

NCcarguy said:


> you can do the morning easy
> 75 = 6 of 8
> 
> 25 = 2 of 8
> 
> 88 = 7 of 8
> 
> 75 = 6 of 8
> 
> 50 = 4 of 8
> 
> Morning total = 25
> 
> I'll let DVINNY do his magic to help with the afternoon....
> 
> You were close though, something I know all too well.
> 
> I'm just guessing from the score though that you know enough to pass the test, it looks to me like you MIGHT just be missing the FINE print under charts for the lookup type problems. I found that to be the case in the two subjects you did the worse on.


i think what screwed me was the rounding and that "nearest possible answer" bull*hit or whatever it was. i think i should have "rounded up" on all the hydrology stuff in the AM and PM in particular as well as a few traffic problems so that things "met or exceeded" the design criteria.

i don't know WTF happened with the morning geotech part.

It's just disgusting to think I'm going to have to go through all this waiting and stuff again in the Fall which will drag out until January.


----------



## NCcarguy

Don't let it get you down! I'll be with you, and it will be my 4th attempt! It's pretty dis-appointing to get that failing letter, but after a few days you just accept it, realize that the REAL reason you didn't pass is the fact that you just weren't prepared enough. You did well enough that you shouldn't have any problems in October.

Stay in here with this group, I've found it to be quite comforting to know that others have gone through the same thing you just did...it certainly doesn't measure you as an individual, or an engineer!



JeffM said:


> i think what screwed me was the rounding and that "nearest possible answer" bull*hit or whatever it was. i think i should have "rounded up" on all the hydrology stuff in the AM and PM in particular as well as a few traffic problems so that things "met or exceeded" the design criteria.
> i don't know WTF happened with the morning geotech part.
> 
> It's just disgusting to think I'm going to have to go through all this waiting and stuff again in the Fall which will drag out until January.


----------



## JeffM

NCcarguy said:


> Don't let it get you down! I'll be with you, and it will be my 4th attempt! It's pretty dis-appointing to get that failing letter, but after a few days you just accept it, realize that the REAL reason you didn't pass is the fact that you just weren't prepared enough. You did well enough that you shouldn't have any problems in October.
> Stay in here with this group, I've found it to be quite comforting to know that others have gone through the same thing you just did...it certainly doesn't measure you as an individual, or an engineer!


no, it has nothing to do with NOT preparing enough. i attended a review course and studied every night for 3-4 hours. On the weekends i must have studied at least 20-22 hours. i'm a geotech and to get a 2 out of 8 is a kick in the balls in the AM right there. i know of a few problems where i debated on rounding up or down that were a hydrology problem. i asked the question on here and people said to round up. i also know a few that were simple look up problems in the transportation but the exact answer wasn't there and i rounded down.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=2951&amp;hl=

oh well, this is just so disappointing that i'm going to have to throw away another $230. i think that is what upsets me more than anything.


----------



## DVINNY

JeffM said:


> Failed
> Environmental 75 6/8
> 
> Geotechnical 25 2/8
> 
> Structural 88 7/8
> 
> Transportation 75 6/8
> 
> Water Resources 50 4/8
> 
> Traffic Analysis 56 5/9
> 
> Transportation Planning and Construction 38 3/8
> 
> Geometric Design/Traffic Safety 78 7/9
> 
> Geotechncal 83 5/6
> 
> Water Resources 50 4/8
> 
> what's my score?


Score is 49/80


----------



## DVINNY

JeffM said:


> Failed
> Environmental 75 6/8
> 
> Geotechnical 25 2/8
> 
> Structural 88 7/8
> 
> Transportation 75 6/8
> 
> Water Resources 50 4/8
> 
> Traffic Analysis 56 5/9
> 
> Transportation Planning and Construction 38 3/8
> 
> Geometric Design/Traffic Safety 78 7/9
> 
> Geotechncal 83 5/6
> 
> Water Resources 50 4/8
> 
> what's my score? Score is 49/80


----------



## flogator

How do you determine the number of correct scores on SE1 diagnostic? Topics are not equally weighed in the exam, there are 10 items in the diagnostic. I am also curious about the cut score (number of correct answers). I will post my diagnostic later, and look for any advice for October exam...


----------



## DVINNY

flogator, not sure, but we can only try and look at it.


----------



## Dark Knight

tuckerpants said:


> after seeing the two diagnostics listed above, I'm pretty embarrassed.I honestly thought I did great on the exam, and to my horror I did VERY
> 
> poorly. but here's my diagnostics anyway...took the Controls depth module:
> 
> Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50%
> 
> Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 33%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%
> 
> Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 100%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%
> 
> Controls and Communications Systems 50%
> 
> Power - Transmission and Distribution 20%
> 
> Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 50%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Interpret of Codes &amp; Standards 100%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Computer Systems 0%
> 
> Electronics - Electrical Circuit Theory 25%
> 
> Electronics - Electric &amp; Magnetic Field Theory &amp; Applications 33%
> 
> Electronics - Components &amp; Circuits 29%
> 
> Control System Fundamentals 20%
> 
> Control System Design/Implementation 100%
> 
> Controls - Stability 25%
> 
> Communications &amp; Signal Processing 50%
> 
> Communications - Noise &amp; Interference 67%
> 
> Telecommunications 33%


No reason to be embarrased. Period. Regroup yourself and go for it again. If you don't do that then be embarrased.

I've said this here many times and will say it again. No shame in taking a fall. The shame is if you stay down.

With that being said don't give up. Check the EE PE section and post questions here. Someone will help you. Take my word for that.

Good Luck in October 07!!!!!


----------



## PEPG

Hockeyfan960 said:


> Taking the percentages of correct per section gives you 79% of the 40 afternoon questions correct which works out to 31 correct.
> 23+31 = 54 out of 80....which is close.....but then you have to factor in the black magic....so who knows...but you were really close...I know that doesn't help...I went down the same way last year....still in the hope mode for the April results.....but not holding my breath....


Wow. 54/80 is 67.5%, just 2 questions below a 70. Is it possible for the cut score to be above the 70% mark (56 correct) in any case. Anyone know? I am assuming answering 56 correct is an automatic Pass. Am I correct?


----------



## gatormech_e

okay, I will try to post my diagnostic tonight, i would like to figure out my score. be gentle, i know it wasn't good. 

Gator


----------



## PEPG

This really hurts - I got hammered. Looks like I scored in the low 40s. Can someone look at this? Thanks.

Breadth

Environmental 50

Geotechnical 88

Structural 75

Transpo 38 (What is up?)

Water 50

Depth (Geotech)

Subsurface - 67

Soil Mech - 22 (no way)

Foundations - 44 (this hurts)

Retaining Struct / Seismic 75

Environ - 75

Struct - 50

Trans - 50

Not too pretty - but there it is. I know it is not close, but I felt really REALLY good about the afternoon, and I got murdered. I just opened the letter 10 minutes ago and I am numb - not so much by the FAIL, but by this diagnostic.


----------



## ktulu

PEPG,

Historically, the geotech PM session is the hardest of the five. The thing is, the sections that you think you have studied and knew well, they throw questions that totally confuse the shit out of you. Then you get flustered and off track, not being able to regroup. Which is what happened to me, I think...

By my calculations, you got 47/80, which is exactly what I got this time around with Geotech PM too...

I will post my diagnostic when I get home.

ktulu


----------



## DVINNY

PEPG said:


> This really hurts - I got hammered. Looks like I scored in the low 40s. Can someone look at this? Thanks.
> Breadth
> 
> Environmental 50 4/8
> 
> Geotechnical 88
> 
> Structural 75
> 
> Transpo 38 (What is up?)
> 
> Water 50
> 
> Depth (Geotech)
> 
> Subsurface - 67
> 
> Soil Mech - 22 (no way)
> 
> Foundations - 44 (this hurts)
> 
> Retaining Struct / Seismic 75
> 
> Environ - 75
> 
> Struct - 50
> 
> Trans - 50
> 
> Not too pretty - but there it is. I know it is not close, but I felt really REALLY good about the afternoon, and I got murdered. I just opened the letter 10 minutes ago and I am numb - not so much by the FAIL, but by this diagnostic.



Breadth

Environmental 50 4/8

Geotechnical 88 7/8

Structural 75 6/8

Transpo 38 3/8

Water 50 4/8

Depth (Geotech)

Subsurface - 67 2/3

Soil Mech - 22 2/9

Foundations - 44 4/9

Retaining Struct / Seismic 75 4/5 ? Not sure

Environ - 75 3/4

Struct - 50 4/8

Trans - 50 1/2

44/80


----------



## Dark Knight

PEPG said:


> This really hurts - I got hammered. Looks like I scored in the low 40s. Can someone look at this? Thanks.[


Yeah. It does hurt. I only had 37 correct answers the first time I took the test my friend.

I just knew I was way much better than that and used it as motivation. Shake it off and go for it again.

You are going to make it. Believe me. You will make it next time. I am perfect on that kind of predictions.


----------



## PEPG

Luis said:


> Yeah. It does hurt. I only had 37 correct answers the first time I took the test my friend.
> I just knew I was way much better than that and used it as motivation. Shake it off and go for it again.
> 
> You are going to make it. Believe me. You will make it next time. I am perfect on that kind of predictions.


Luis - thanks for the prediction. I have heard of your "prophetic prowess"! Lets hope you maintain 100% accuracy through at least next January.


----------



## PEPG

DVINNY said:


> BreadthEnvironmental 50 4/8
> 
> Geotechnical 88 7/8
> 
> Structural 75 6/8
> 
> Transpo 38 3/8
> 
> Water 50 4/8
> 
> Depth (Geotech)
> 
> Subsurface - 67 4/6 Not sure
> 
> Soil Mech - 22 2/9
> 
> Foundations - 44 4/9
> 
> Retaining Struct / Seismic 75 3/4 Not sure
> 
> Environ - 75 3/4 Not sure
> 
> Struct - 50 2/4 Not sure
> 
> Trans - 50 2/4 Not sure
> 
> 44/80


DVINNY - figuring out the afternoon confuses me too. I appreciate your input. I came up with a couple less, ktulu came up with a few more. Bottom line is FAIL. I really got hurt in the morning. I could have done better than that. Transpo and Water were at the back end of the test, I remember feeling real fried by the time I got to those sections. No excuse for 3 of 8 in any section, that is for sure.


----------



## PEPG

ktulu said:


> PEPG,
> Historically, the geotech PM session is the hardest of the five. The thing is, the sections that you think you have studied and knew well, they throw questions that totally confuse the shit out of you. Then you get flustered and off track, not being able to regroup. Which is what happened to me, I think...
> 
> By my calculations, you got 47/80, which is exactly what I got this time around with Geotech PM too...
> 
> I will post my diagnostic when I get home.
> 
> ktulu


ktulu - thanks. I remember you said you thought the afternoon was hard. I thought it was OK. Obviously, I must have fallen for decoy answers or something, because I tanked. The FAIL was tough enough, but realizing I was so off in the afternoon is very disappointing.


----------



## ktulu

Breadth

Environmental - 88%

Geotechnical - 88%

Structural - 38%

Transportation - 88%

Water Resources - 38%

27/40

Depth

Subsurface Exploration &amp; Sampling - 67%

Engineering Properties &amp; Soil Mechaniics - 33%

Foundations - 22%

Earth Retaining Structures &amp; Seismic Engineering - 60%

Environmental - 75%

Structural - 38%

Transportation - 100%

21/40

Total - 48/80

I basically flip-flopped from last time, in terms of the percentages...

ktulu


----------



## benbo

I know nothing in particular about civil and what subject relates to what. But from my limited knowlege it looks to me like you might be more of a transportation expert. Your scores there are really good. People seem to think this geotech depth thing is pretty tough.


----------



## DVINNY

ktulu said:


> BreadthEnvironmental - 88%
> 
> Geotechnical - 88%
> 
> Structural - 38%
> 
> Transportation - 88%
> 
> Water Resources - 38%
> 
> 27/40
> 
> Depth
> 
> Subsurface Exploration &amp; Sampling - 67%
> 
> Engineering Properties &amp; Soil Mechaniics - 33%
> 
> Foundations - 22%
> 
> Earth Retaining Structures &amp; Seismic Engineering - 60%
> 
> Environmental - 75%
> 
> Structural - 38%
> 
> Transportation - 100%
> 
> 21/40
> 
> Total - 48/80
> 
> I basically flip-flopped from last time, in terms of the percentages...
> 
> ktulu


Breadth

Environmental 88 7/8

Geotechnical 88 7/8

Structural 38 3/8

Transpo 88 7/8

Water 38 3/8

Depth (Geotech)

Subsurface - 67 2/3

Soil Mech - 33 3/9

Foundations - 22 2/9

Retaining Struct / Seismic 60 3/5

Environ - 75 3/4

Struct - 38 3/8

Trans - 50 1/2

44/80


----------



## grover

PEPG said:


> Wow. 54/80 is 67.5%, just 2 questions below a 70. Is it possible for the cut score to be above the 70% mark (56 correct) in any case. Anyone know? I am assuming answering 56 correct is an automatic Pass. Am I correct?


We always assumed they scaled up, but there's nothing to say they can't scale down if they think a PE aught to score a raw 80% on a particular exam.


----------



## PEPG

benbo said:


> I know nothing in particular about civil and what subject relates to what. But from my limited knowlege it looks to me like you might be more of a transportation expert. Your scores there are really good. People seem to think this geotech depth thing is pretty tough.


Benbo - there are only two tranportation questions in the afternoon on the geotech section. the 100% is misleading.


----------



## NotEnoughMA

I Failed the MA Environmental PE. Actually I think I did a lot worse than I had anticipated.

Emission Sources 0

Potable Water 18

Public Health and Saftety 22

Remediation 25

MSW 30

Wastewater 36

Stormwater 50

Water Resources 50

Control Strategies 50

Environmental Assessment 56

Ambient Air 63

Hazardous Waste 80

How do I find out how many questions were in each subject, so I know how poorly I really did.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

NotEnoughMA said:


> I Failed the MA Environmental PE. Actually I think I did a lot worse than I had anticipated.
> Emission Sources 0 * 0/4*
> 
> Potable Water 18 *2/11*
> 
> Public Health and Saftety 22 *2/9*
> 
> Remediation 25 *2/8*
> 
> MSW 30 *3/10*
> 
> Wastewater 36 *4/11*
> 
> Stormwater 50 *3/6*
> 
> Water Resources 50 *3/6*
> 
> Control Strategies 50 *4/8*
> 
> Environmental Assessment 56 *5/9*
> 
> Ambient Air 63 *5/8*
> 
> Hazardous Waste 80 *8/10*
> 
> *41/100*
> 
> How do I find out how many questions were in each subject, so I know how poorly I really did.


Go to NCEES website and find the specification for the environmental pe exam. There is a % for each topic that tells you how many questions are in each topic. Normally, everyone's diagnostic is in the same order as the specification. Your's seems way out of whack. Anyway, that's my best guess of how you did.


----------



## NotEnoughMA

Thanks

They are out of order because I rewrote them in order of worst to best so I know where to concentrate my efforts.


----------



## IlPadrino

How do we know the NCEES published percentages between subjects are actually realized?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

IlPadrino said:


> How do we know the NCEES published percentages between subjects are actually realized?


Because the percentages from the diagnostics work out?


----------



## DVINNY

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Because the percentages from the diagnostics work out?


Exactly. That is where I start when doing the diagnostics to get an idea of what it may be. 33% could be 1/3 or it could be 3/9. Big difference.


----------



## IlPadrino

DVINNY said:


> Exactly. That is where I start when doing the diagnostics to get an idea of what it may be. 33% could be 1/3 or it could be 3/9. Big difference.


And the numbers *always* work out so that there is nothing left over?

I ask because I thought my depth had more than advertised.


----------



## odentonpe

tuckerpants said:


> after seeing the two diagnostics listed above, I'm pretty embarrassed.I honestly thought I did great on the exam, and to my horror I did VERY
> 
> poorly. but here's my diagnostics anyway...took the Controls depth module:
> 
> Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50%
> 
> Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 33%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%
> 
> Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 100%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%
> 
> Controls and Communications Systems 50%
> 
> Power - Transmission and Distribution 20%
> 
> Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 50%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Interpret of Codes &amp; Standards 100%
> 
> General EE Knowledge - Computer Systems 0%
> 
> Electronics - Electrical Circuit Theory 25%
> 
> Electronics - Electric &amp; Magnetic Field Theory &amp; Applications 33%
> 
> Electronics - Components &amp; Circuits 29%
> 
> Control System Fundamentals 20%
> 
> Control System Design/Implementation 100%
> 
> Controls - Stability 25%
> 
> Communications &amp; Signal Processing 50%
> 
> Communications - Noise &amp; Interference 67%
> 
> Telecommunications 33%




Okay I really did bad, but this damn diagnostic makes no sense to me. How do you decipher your score or strong and weak points regardless of the 100 and 0 scores. The topics were so broad on the exam that one question wrong can mean 0 and imply you did bad overall in thaty subject when it could have only been one question.

Here is my diagnostic. Any input is greatly appreciated. I wanted to see the exam and studied a lot, but this time i'm going to own this exam, but first I need to know how to read this diagnostic. HAHAHA

Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 100%

Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 67%

Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%

Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%

Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 50%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 17%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%

Controls and Communications Systems 83%

Power - Transmission and Distribution 60%

Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33%

General Power - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 100%

General Power- Special Applications 0%

General Power- Codes, Standards, and Applications 67%

Circuit Analysis - Analysis

Circuit Analysis - Devices and power Electronic Devices 33%

Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications 50%

Rotating Machines - 100%

Electromagnetic Devices 0%

Transmission and Distribution - Systems Analysis 33%

Transmission and Distribution - Power Systems Performance 0%

Transmission and Distribution - Protection 50%

Not the best but I really got a feel for the exam. let me know what you guys think


----------



## Dark Knight

Hey my friends

I don't want to "sound" rude or give you a cold shower but studying for the test with the mentality that I just need to improve a little is a recipe for failure.

The damn diagnostic sheet is just a piece of paper. Might give you an idea of your "need to improve" areas but the test will not be the same next time. Who knows what they are going to throw at you. Focus on your weakest areas, OK, but do not let your guard down at the areas you did well.

A good friend, Freon, told me once: "You don't have to study harder, you have to study smarter." He was right on the money on that comment.

Use the diagnostic sheet but don'tlet it fool you. Be aware of the " I only need a few more points" attitude. It is not the right one.


----------



## irisheng

Luis said:


> Hey my friends
> I don't want to "sound" rude or give you a cold shower but studying for the test with the mentality that I just need to improve a little is a recipe for failure.
> 
> The damn diagnostic sheet is just a piece of paper. Might give you an idea of your "need to improve" areas but the test will not be the same next time. Who knows what they are going to throw at you. Focus on your weakest areas, OK, but do not let your guard down at the areas you did well.
> 
> A good friend, Freon, told me once: "You don't have to study harder, you have to study smarter." He was right on the money on that comment.
> 
> Use the diagnostic sheet but don'tlet it fool you. Be aware of the " I only need a few more points" attitude. It is not the right one.


I agree with Luis, this is your career people. It says a lot of your work ethic to say that you "only need a few points" You won't get far in life by just doing the bare minimum.


----------



## rayray91

I took Transportation in the afternoon. I got a 66% and needed a 70% to pass. This is what I came up with -

Morning

environmental 75% 6/8

geotech 50% 4/8

structural 38% 3/8

transportation 63% 5/8

water resources 13% 1/8

19

Afternoon

traffic 56% 5/9

trans 63% 5/8

design 67% 6/9

geo 67% 4/6

water 88% 7/8

27

46/80=66%?????

What do you think?


----------



## Road Guy

Looks like hitting up some WR stuff could send you over the top easily next go round (of course don’t forget to re-study everything else as well)


----------



## maryannette

I think it's great that people are sharing info to help others. I applaud you all and I'll be cheering you on next time.


----------



## JeffM

rayray91 said:


> I took Transportation in the afternoon. I got a 66% and needed a 70% to pass. This is what I came up with -
> Morning
> 
> environmental 75% 6/8
> 
> geotech 50% 4/8
> 
> structural 38% 3/8
> 
> transportation 63% 5/8
> 
> water resources 13% 1/8
> 
> 19
> 
> Afternoon
> 
> traffic 56% 5/9
> 
> trans 63% 5/8
> 
> design 67% 6/9
> 
> geo 67% 4/6
> 
> water 88% 7/8
> 
> 27
> 
> 46/80=66%?????
> 
> What do you think?


how do you know you got a 66%?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

JeffM said:


> how do you know you got a 66%?


He be from Texas, pardner. They still get their scores in Texas - pass or fail.


----------



## JeffM

Mike in Gastonia said:


> He be from Texas, pardner. They still get their scores in Texas - pass or fail.



hmmmm....i got a 49/80 and i got the big "FAIL"

a 46 out of 70 gives a 65.7%. do you think a 10 point curve is really on it?

if thats the case my 49 out of only 70 should give me a 70%

hmmm


----------



## Guest

Luis said:


> Use the diagnostic sheet but don'tlet it fool you. Be aware of the " I only need a few more points" attitude. It is not the right one.


Luis is dead-on-the-money here. I made the mistake of getting my results back after not studying at all for the exam - 69. What would the casual engineer believe?? All I need to do is study a few things? Yeah .. that lead to two more unsuccessful examinations until I finally buckled down, put in some time, and get it done.

The diagnostic sheet does provide some insight into where you may have weaknesses, but you definitely need to be prepared for a DIFFERENT exam because it WILL be different.

JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

JeffM said:


> hmmmm....i got a 49/80 and i got the big "FAIL"
> a 46 out of 70 gives a 65.7%. do you think a 10 point curve is really on it?
> 
> if thats the case my 49 out of only 70 should give me a 70%
> 
> hmmm


The 66 he is referring to is not % - it's a scaled score. Whatever is deemed to be the passing score is set to 70. If he got 46 out of 80 as his raw score and his scaled score is 66, then your 49 out of 80 raw score is probably a 69 - you probably only missed by a question or two. You'll knock it out next time!


----------



## JeffM

Mike in Gastonia said:


> The 66 he is referring to is not % - it's a scaled score. Whatever is deemed to be the passing score is set to 70. If he got 46 out of 80 as his raw score and his scaled score is 66, then your 49 out of 80 raw score is probably a 69 - you probably only missed by a question or two. You'll knock it out next time!



I wonder if it would be worth it to protest my score. If I knew for sure how they did their voodoo magic scoring maybe they overlooked me by mistake along the way. I feel I'm probably right on the border of passing/failing. I don't really have anything to loose other than money to protest it.


----------



## benbo

If you don't care about the money, then you are right, you have nothing to lose. I will say that I have never heard of anyone protesting and having their scores reversed. Also, I believe I read some failing diagnostics from this or earlier exams that were up to 54/80 correct. It all depends on what the cut score for your particular exam was, and since NCEES keeps everyone in the dark it is a total gamble. It would be interesting to know if anybody out there ever had their score reversed?

Of course, just like in Las Vegas, if you actually get the magic reversal it would sure be worth the dough.


----------



## vmi2000

benbo said:


> If you don't care about the money, then you are right, you have nothing to lose. I will say that I have never heard of anyone protesting and having their scores reversed. Also, I believe I read some failing diagnostics from this or earlier exams that were up to 54/80 correct. It all depends on what the cut score for your particular exam was, and since NCEES keeps everyone in the dark it is a total gamble. It would be interesting to know if anybody out there ever had their score reversed?
> Of course, just like in Las Vegas, if you actually get the magic reversal it would sure be worth the dough.


Of course, regrading is dependent upon your location some states allow it, some do not. Virginia does not. Additionally, I knew one individual who paid to have his exam regraded and it actually came back lower. Go figure?


----------



## Trashman

It looks like the highest failing score posted so far with the Transportation depth module is 49/80. I got my long awaited score today and it came out to 50/80 by my calculations. Has anyone failed with a higher score than 50/80?


----------



## shahram

seems everyone has passed the exam as there is no report here.


----------



## shahram

any body?!!


----------



## ktulu

shahram said:


> seems everyone has passed the exam as there is no report here.


You need to go to the first page of this thread. Some diagnostics are posted there.

ktulu


----------



## shahram

ktulu said:


> You need to go to the first page of this thread. Some diagnostics are posted there.
> ktulu



but those are not from California. those have been posted before California sent the results.


----------



## eng.dork

Alright, here is my diagnostic report from the test. I took the power afternoon. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....

Eng. Econ.-100%

Safety-100%

Electric Circuits-40%

Electric &amp; Magnetic Field Theory-100%

Computer Systems-0%

Electronics (components)-33%

Electronics (Materials)-50%

Controls &amp; Communications Systems-83%

Power-Transmisson &amp; Distr.-80%

Power-Rotating Machines-67%

General Power-Measure-50%

General Power-Special Applications-100%

General Power-Codes, standards-67%

Circuit Analysis (Analysis)-33%

Circuit Analysis-Devices and Power electronic circuits-33%

Circuit analysis-Electric and Magnetic fields-0%

Rotating Machines-71%

Electromagnetic Devices-25%

Transmission-System analysis-33%

Transmission-Power system performance-50%

Transmission-Protection-50%


----------



## Andros

DVINNY said:


> I know that nobody likes to admit failing, etc. but the last couple of result periods we got several members to post their diagnostic sheets for each discipline and we could fairly well estimate what the cut score was.
> If you can scan your diagnostic and post it on this thread, we can help decipher the exam. Or just type it in.
> 
> The more the better to help figure it out too. You can research the past exams and see how we have done this.
> 
> It may not be helpful to anyone, but I know that most all wonder.



Hi DVINNY and everyone else,

I got theses scores for October 2006 Civil PE - Water Resouces Afternoon , I have resat for October 2007 and awaiting new results

Could you help me to figure out my overall score for 2006. Here is the Diagnostic results,

Breadth

Environmental 63% @20% 5/8

Geotechnical 50% @20% 4/8

Structural 88% @20% 7/8

Transportation 13% @20% 1/8

Water Resources 75% @20% 6/8

Depth

Hydraulics 64% Hydraulics, Hydrology &amp; Water Treatment there were 26 problems @ 65%

Water Treatment 33%

Hydrology 50%

Environmental 40% @25% 4/10

Geotechnical 75% @10% 3/4


----------



## DVINNY

pesoontobe said:


> Hi DVINNY and everyone else,
> I got theses scores for October 2006 Civil PE - Water Resouces Afternoon , I have resat for October 2007 and awaiting new results
> 
> Could you help me to figure out my overall score for 2006. Here is the Diagnostic results,
> 
> Breadth
> 
> Environmental 63% @20% 5/8
> 
> Geotechnical 50% @20% 4/8
> 
> Structural 88% @20% 7/8
> 
> Transportation 13% @20% 1/8
> 
> Water Resources 75% @20% 6/8
> 
> Depth
> 
> Hydraulics 64% Hydraulics, Hydrology &amp; Water Treatment there were 26 problems @ 65%
> 
> Water Treatment 33%
> 
> Hydrology 50%
> 
> Environmental 40% @25% 4/10
> 
> Geotechnical 75% @10% 3/4


welcome to the site, you know that there is a "PEsoon2B" here, and he is a charachter to say the least, good guy but ....... Hope that won't make things difficult on ya. LOL.

I think you have the morning figured out.

23/40

As far as the afternoon,

9/14

2/6

3/6

4/10

3/4

21/40 - afternoon

TOTAL of 44/80


----------



## rcurras

Based on my analysis [i took the test last April (first time), planning to retake it April 08]:

AM (Electrical Eng): 26 out of 40.PM (Power): 18 out of 40.

Total: 44 out of 80 (55%)
In my opinion, this was an awful performance. Let’s see if I can improve next time.

Thanks.

RC


----------



## Dark Knight

I am not going into the details but in order to pass the EE Power you have to have 52/80 to pass.

That estimate is based on the times I failed and how did I feel when I passed.


----------



## Andros

pesoontobe said:


> Hi DVINNY and everyone else,
> I got theses scores for October 2006 Civil PE - Water Resouces Afternoon , I have resat for October 2007 and awaiting new results
> 
> Could you help me to figure out my overall score for 2006. Here is the Diagnostic results,
> 
> Breadth
> 
> Environmental 63% @20% 5/8
> 
> Geotechnical 50% @20% 4/8
> 
> Structural 88% @20% 7/8
> 
> Transportation 13% @20% 1/8
> 
> Water Resources 75% @20% 6/8
> 
> Depth
> 
> Hydraulics 64% Hydraulics, Hydrology &amp; Water Treatment there were 26 problems @ 65%
> 
> Water Treatment 33%
> 
> Hydrology 50%
> 
> Environmental 40% @25% 4/10
> 
> Geotechnical 75% @10% 3/4



thanks dvinny,

I met the other character(PESOON2BE) somehow wish i could change my name to "andros". well thanks for your response.


----------



## DVINNY

You can change your name in your MY CONTROLS section, or if you want, I can change it for you. Let me know if you are serious


----------



## Andros

DVINNY said:


> You can change your name in your MY CONTROLS section, or if you want, I can change it for you. Let me know if you are serious



I am serious, Dvinny


----------



## mr. smee

Hey all:

The following stats are from when I failed the April 2006 offering of the 8-hour. It comes out to an assumed raw score of 56/80, which is 70%. I was very upset. If anything, this should simply serve as a reminder that sometimes a raw score of 70% shouldn't be your standard. Strive to get everything correct on that test. When I failed, I knew why: I slacked off in studying my structural and transpo, and I didn't study the basic concepts of environmental (definitions and theory and such).

When I retested in October 2006, I destroyed the morning section and did very well in the afternoon (I took environmental). For those of you who came close to passing, don't give up!

Smee

*************************

Morning Session

Environmental 50% (4/8)

Geotechnical 75% (6/8)

Structural 50% (4/8)

Transportation 75% (6/8)

Water 88% (7/8)

Total Correct: 27

Afternoon Session

Wastewater 63% (5/8*)

Biology 88% (7/8*)

Solid/Hazardous Waste 80% (4/5*)

Groundwater 60% (3/5*)

Geotechnical 100% (4/4)

Water 60% (6/10)

Total Correct: 29

Total: 56

56/80 = 0.7

*Denominators assumed. See CERM 9th ed. pg xvii for assumed breakdown for Environmental.


----------



## Andros

DVINNY said:


> You can change your name in your MY CONTROLS section, or if you want, I can change it for you. Let me know if you are serious



Thanks for the name change DVINNY, I really appreciate it.

andros


----------



## jdd18vm

eta506 said:


> Ok, I will be brave and submit my results. Let me know what you make of this. I took the Electrical Power PE exam in Minnesota. Please help me interpret this.
> Well, I tried to post my score sheet that I scanned but this message board wont let me upload it. So, I will type it out here:
> 
> Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 100%
> 
> Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 100%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60%
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 100%
> 
> Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 50%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 33%
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 100%
> 
> Controls and Communications Systems 67%
> 
> Power - Transmission and Distribution 60%
> 
> Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 100%
> 
> General Power - Measure, Instrument and Statistics 50%
> 
> General Power - Special Applications 100%
> 
> General Power - Codes, Standards, and Special Appls 67%
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Analysis 33%
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Devices and Power Electronic Circuits 67%
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields adn Applications 50%
> 
> Rotating Machines 71%
> 
> Electromagnetic Devices 25%
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - System Analysis 33%
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Power System Performance 50%
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Protection 25%
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


WOW I didnt do that well


----------



## jdd18vm

Here is mine. In my opinion this confirmed what I feared going in, and how I felt at lunch, and later that night. The morning killed me, while better in the afternoon, not good enough.

Credit to Nick for the Copy paste

Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50%

Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 67%

Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 40%

Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory and Apps 0%

Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 50%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50%

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 50%

Controls and Communications Systems 0%

Power - Transmission and Distribution 40%

Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 67%

General Power - Measure, Instrument and Statistics 50%

General Power - Special Applications 0% (Stupid Lighting question should have been a chip shot)

General Power - Codes, Standards, and Special Appls 67%

Circuit Analysis - Analysis 33%

Circuit Analysis - Devices and Power Electronic Circuits 67%

Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications 100%

Rotating Machines 100%

Electromagnetic Devices 75%

Transmission and Distrib - System Analysis 67%

Transmission and Distrib - Power System Performance 100%

Transmission and Distrib - Protection 25%


----------



## mudpuppy

Didn't want just the Civils to get an anlysis:



jdd18vm said:


> Here is mine. In my opinion this confirmed what I feared going in, and how I felt at lunch, and later that night. The morning killed me, while better in the afternoon, not good enough.
> Credit to Nick for the Copy paste
> 
> Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50% 1/2
> 
> Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 67% 2/3
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 40%  4/10
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory and Apps 0% 0/1
> 
> Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 50% 1/2
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50% 3/6
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 50% 1/2
> 
> Controls and Communications Systems 0% 0/6
> 
> Power - Transmission and Distribution 40% 2/5
> 
> Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 67% 2/3
> 
> Morning Total 16/40
> 
> General Power - Measure, Instrument and Statistics 50% 1/2
> 
> General Power - Special Applications 0% 0/1
> 
> General Power - Codes, Standards, and Special Appls 67% 2/3
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Analysis 33% 2/6
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Devices and Power Electronic Circuits 67% 2/3
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications 100% 2/2
> 
> Rotating Machines 100% 7/7
> 
> Electromagnetic Devices 75% 3/4
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - System Analysis 67% 4/6
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Power System Performance 100% 2/2
> 
> Transmission and Distrib - Protection 25% 1/4
> 
> Afternoon Total 26/40


----------



## ccollet

[SIZE=12pt]Breadth - AM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Envir. 50% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Geo. 38% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Struct. 63%[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Transp. 75% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]WS 63% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Depth - PM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Traffic Anlys. 67% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Traffic Plan 75%[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Traffic Design 89%[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Geotech. 83% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Water Resours 63% [/SIZE]


----------



## Polysloman

ccollet said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Breadth - AM[/SIZE]
> [


You got the Trans in the bag. Do more Soil and Struc probs. You'll get it.


----------



## ccollet

Polysloman said:


> You got the Trans in the bag. Do more Soil and Struc probs. You'll get it.


thanks,

transportation is our company's bread and butter, so i figured that wouldn't be a problem

but geo. and structures are like a different language to me. at least now its winter so I think

that the "outside" distractions will not lure me from studying for the April exam.


----------



## Guest

ccollet said:


> thanks,
> transportation is our company's bread and butter, so i figured that wouldn't be a problem
> 
> but geo. and structures are like a different language to me. at least now its winter so I think
> 
> that the "outside" distractions will not lure me from studying for the April exam.


I concur that your transportation depth scores are solid, you just need some help in the breadth areas.

FWIW - there is a pretty good EB.com study group that has gotten started for the April 08 exam. They are concentrating on geotechnical (soil mechanics) right now --&gt; http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=5125

I am following that thread to see if anyone needs help with geotechnical problems. My MS Degree (soon-to-be) is concentrated in geotechnical engineering, so please feel free to post with questions! 

JR


----------



## KEG

Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50% 1/2

Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 67% 2/3

Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60% 6/10

Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 0% 0/1

Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 100% 2/2

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50% 3/6

Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 50% 1/2

Controls and Communications Systems 50% 3/6

Power - Transmission and Distribution 80% 4/5

Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33% 1/3

General Power - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 50% 1/2

General Power- Special Applications 100% 1/1

General Power- Codes, Standards, and Applications 100% 3/3

Circuit Analysis - Analysis 17% 1/6

Circuit Analysis - Devices and power Electronic Devices 67% 2/3

Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications 100% 2/2

Rotating Machines - 57% 4/7

Electromagnetic Devices 0% 0/4

Transmission and Distribution - Systems Analysis 17% 1/6

Transmission and Distribution - Power Systems Performance 50% 1/2

Transmission and Distribution - Protection 50% 2/4

My diagnostics from the Oct. '08 exam. 23 of 40 in the AM, 18 of 40 in the PM. Ideas from anyone that can help me improve are appreciated.


----------



## dmercado_PE

KEG said:


> Basic ELE - Professionalism and Eng. Econ 50% 1/2Basic ELE - Safety and Reliability 67% 2/3
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric Circuits 60% 6/10
> 
> Basic ELE - Electric and Magnetic Field Theory 0% 0/1
> 
> Basic ELE - Computer Systems and Engr 100% 2/2
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Components 50% 3/6
> 
> Electronic, Circuits and Components - Materials 50% 1/2
> 
> Controls and Communications Systems 50% 3/6
> 
> Power - Transmission and Distribution 80% 4/5
> 
> Power - Rotation Machines and Electromagnetic Devices 33% 1/3
> 
> General Power - Measurement &amp; Instrumentation 50% 1/2
> 
> General Power- Special Applications 100% 1/1
> 
> *General Power- Codes, Standards, and Applications 100% 3/3*
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Analysis 17% 1/6
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Devices and power Electronic Devices 67% 2/3
> 
> Circuit Analysis - Electric and Magnetic Fields and Applications 100% 2/2
> 
> Rotating Machines - 57% 4/7
> 
> Electromagnetic Devices 0% 0/4
> 
> Transmission and Distribution - Systems Analysis 17% 1/6
> 
> Transmission and Distribution - Power Systems Performance 50% 1/2
> 
> Transmission and Distribution - Protection 50% 2/4
> 
> My diagnostics from the Oct. '08 exam. 23 of 40 in the AM, 18 of 40 in the PM. Ideas from anyone that can help me improve are appreciated.


I took and passed the October 07 Electrical PE exam. For some reason, I remember there was an unusual amount of Code questions in the afternoon Power exam. Much more than 3. So although the breakdowns give you a good idea of what areas need improvement. I don't necessarily think that the number of questions per classification are consistnent from exam to exam.


----------



## KEG

dmercado_PE said:


> I took and passed the October 07 Electrical PE exam. For some reason, I remember there was an unusual amount of Code questions in the afternoon Power exam. Much more than 3. So although the breakdowns give you a good idea of what areas need improvement. I don't necessarily think that the number of questions per classification are consistnent from exam to exam.


Thanks. I don't remember there being that many code questions in my afternoon session (although I wish there were). I made the number of problems work out w/ the percentages they gave on my diagnostic sheet and also looked at another post from earlier in this thread. I look at the percentages this way, I need to put in more time studying and working problems than I did last time (hardly any due to work and wife's pregnancy/birth of my daughter).


----------



## jdd18vm

KEG said:


> Thanks. I don't remember there being that many code questions in my afternoon session (although I wish there were). I made the number of problems work out w/ the percentages they gave on my diagnostic sheet and also looked at another post from earlier in this thread. I look at the percentages this way, I need to put in more time studying and working problems than I did last time (hardly any due to work and wife's pregnancy/birth of my daughter).



Congratulations on your Daughters birth KEG. Wish I had an excuse. I got killed in the AM, 20 plus years out of school, Architectural degree, real hard time grasping the more theoretical stuff.

I agree, don't recall as many code questions, wish there were too. I got killed on controls, couldn't tell you if there were 6 on that. So I think they are representative more than definitive. Also I got 100 on Rotating Machines, hard to imagine i got SEVEN right...

GL in April


----------



## cocoloco

jdd18vm said:


> Congratulations on your Daughters birth KEG. Wish I had an excuse. I got killed in the AM, 20 plus years out of school, Architectural degree, real hard time grasping the more theoretical stuff.
> I agree, don't recall as many code questions, wish there were too. I got killed on controls, couldn't tell you if there were 6 on that. So I think they are representative more than definitive. Also I got 100 on Rotating Machines, hard to imagine i got SEVEN right...
> 
> GL in April


Not to be an a** or anything but you are including numbers of questions, etc in a test that you are legally not even supposed to discuss and you are doing so on the internet?


----------



## KEG

cocoloco said:


> Not to be an a** or anything but you are including numbers of questions, etc in a test that you are legally not even supposed to discuss and you are doing so on the internet?



Duly noted. I did not realize that the number of questions was an issue. I thought that you could not discuss content of the questions. You are correct, though, no point taking chances. Sorry.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> As a reminder, when you took the NCEES examination you signed an agreement that included the statement that you agreed you “will not reveal in whole or part any exam questions, answers, problems, or solutions to anyone during or after the exam, whether orally, in writing, or any internet chat rooms , or otherwise.” This agreement also stated that failure to comply with this could invalidate your exam results.


Doesn't sounds like he's doing anything wrong to me. Besides, on the NCEES website they post the test breakdown by percentage of problems in a given area.

If I say the wastewater questions were tough, that's fine. If I ask on Problem X how did you size your secondary clarifier that's no good.


----------



## Polysloman

VTEnviro said:


> If I say the wastewater questions were tough, that's fine. If I ask on Problem X how did you size your secondary clarifier that's no good.


What about the NCEES blanket statement: not to discuss anything about the content vs our freedom of speech 1st Amend rights. I need a lawyer.

I'm afraid to post my diagnostic.


----------



## cocoloco

VTEnviro said:


> Doesn't sounds like he's doing anything wrong to me. Besides, on the NCEES website they post the test breakdown by percentage of problems in a given area.
> If I say the wastewater questions were tough, that's fine. If I ask on Problem X how did you size your secondary clarifier that's no good.


No Offense but you are not part of his State's Professional Engineering Board or the NCEES. I'd be careful on what I post- dont want to end up being a subject of an NCEES exam subversion meeting..... My 2 cents (I am no part of NCEES neither so I am not going to speculate on whether what he is discussing is legal or not but after studying that much, paying all that money and waiting so long for results, WHY RISK IT? To each it's own I guess...


----------



## roadwreck

cocoloco said:


> No Offense but you are not part of his State's Professional Engineering Board or the NCEES. I'd be careful on what I post- dont want to end up being a subject of an NCEES exam subversion meeting..... My 2 cents (I am no part of NCEES neither so I am not going to speculate on whether what he is discussing is legal or not but after studying that much, paying all that money and waiting so long for results, WHY RISK IT? To each it's own I guess...


Folks from NCEES monitor this site, diagnostics have long been reported and posted here. If they had a problem with it I think they would have mentioned something.

If you aren't comfortable posting that kind of information then you don't have to, but I wouldn't discourage others from doing the same. It's a useful tool to discuss what areas members should focus on for their next exam.


----------



## DVINNY

There is nothing wrong with discussing the number of any 'type' of problems on a test, as stated above it is given on the NCEES website as to the breakdown of questions.

That is not a security breach by any means. Specific questions recited at near word for word is what is prohibited, and it has happened here before and NCEES was on it within minutes (which shows they must monitor this board as a guest on a regular basis)

if NCEES had issues with the discussions in this thread, I think we would have been made aware of it.


----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


> if NCEES had issues with the discussions in this thread, I think we would have been made aware of it.


That's a good point!

JR


----------



## kevo_55

DV and RW are right.

You'll be ok posting your % results. Just don't post "question X had you do Y and Z and I got answer K."


----------



## DVINNY

yeah, roadwreck beat me to it. We must have been posting it about the same time, so ^^^ What he said.


----------



## rudy

If anyone's interested, here's my diagnostic for my Chemical October 2006 exam, when I failed with a 66.

Mass/Energy: Mass Balances 63%

Mass/Energy: Energy Balances &amp; Thermo 50%

Fluids: Fluid Transport 50%

Fluids: Mech-Energy Balance 22%

Fluids: Flow Measurement 67%

Heat Transfer: Mechanisms 80%

Heat Transfer: Applications 13%

Mass Transfer: Phase Equilibria 75%

Mass Transfer: Contactors (Absorption-etc) 20%

Mass Transfer: Miscellaneous Separation Processes 0%

Kinetics: Reaction Parameters 100%

Kinetics: Reaction Rate 100%

Kinetics: Reactor Design &amp; Evaluation 33%

Kinetics: Heterogeneous Reaction Systems 100%

Plant Design/Operation: Economic Considerations 50%

Plant Design/Operation: Design &amp; Operations 0%

Plant Design/Operation: Safety 67%

Plant Design/Operation: Environmental 50%

Plant Design/Operation: Materials 0%

Plant Design/Operation: Process Control 33%

I didn't pay to much attention to the diagnostic because I did not approach the test wisely. I wasted too much time on the hard ones. I bubbled in at least 10, without reading the questions, in both the AM and PM, because I ran out of time.


----------



## rudy

Here's my diagnostic for my Chemical April 2007 exam, when I failed with a 69.

Mass/Energy: Mass Balances 44%

Mass/Energy: Energy Balances &amp; Thermo 50%

Fluids: Fluid Transport 33%

Fluids: Mech-Energy Balance 38%

Fluids: Flow Measurement 33%

Heat Transfer: Mechanisms 40%

Heat Transfer: Applications 50%

Mass Transfer: Phase Equilibria 50%

Mass Transfer: Contactors (Absorption-etc) 40%

Mass Transfer: Miscellaneous Separation Processes 0%

Kinetics: Reaction Parameters 100%

Kinetics: Reaction Rate 0%

Kinetics: Reactor Design &amp; Evaluation 100%

Kinetics: Heterogeneous Reaction Systems 100%

Plant Design/Operation: Economic Considerations 100%

Plant Design/Operation: Design &amp; Operations 25%

Plant Design/Operation: Safety 67%

Plant Design/Operation: Environmental 50%

Plant Design/Operation: Materials 50%

Plant Design/Operation: Process Control 100%

I used this to find my weak points, but ended up reviewing all topics with the same diligence for the third time around. The turning point for me was the advice I got that you can see in the Chemical Exam forum. The third time around I used the NCEES list of topics on the test and created notes. This helped me focus on the topics that I needed to study and not waste time studying topics that were not going to be on the test. By the way, I passed the third time around.


----------



## DVINNY

Kinda dropped off from the first exam to the second on your Kinetics: Reaction Rates eh?


----------

